# Amazon Delivery Drivers Now Required To Take Selfies



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

https://www.techtimes.com/articles/...very-drivers-now-required-to-take-selfies.htm


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

A poorly written article but same as Uber doing random selfie check.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Good maybe that will stop the people from using other people's licenses


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I think it's mostly for Prime Now.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> Good maybe that will stop the people from using other people's licenses


Like they can't tell the person they borrowed the license from to take s selfie and send it to them?


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

I don’t think the app allows you to upload a pic, but requires the camera to take a pic of your self, much like scanning the barcode on the package. 

Although you could hold up a picture of your friend in front of your face. Lol.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

Sounds intrusive.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Rosalita said:


> Sounds intrusive.


mainly prime now for customer safety


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Its for prime now because its self service, noone scans your id. For flex they scan your id.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Its for prime now because its self service, noone scans your id. For flex they scan your id.


lol but they never look at the front


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> lol but they never look at the front


It all depends on the worker. If they're lazy, they don't. I had this asian dude look at my picture and then at me then back to the license and at me again. I was going to say, "do I got something on my face because you seem to have problems verifying my face to the license?"


----------

